# Butterfly bush in bloom



## terri (Jun 18, 2020)

...and, it's a thing of beauty this year!   We've been enjoying an amazing spring and early summer.   The butterfly bush, the black-eyed Susans, and all my potted herbs and annuals are giddy.       I might have to get another shot of this when more of the Susans open up.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 18, 2020)

Beautiful garden.  Does the bush usually grow that big?  I'd like to plant something like this but not sure if I have a big enough spot.


----------



## terri (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks, Cheryl!   This particular bush has to be 15 years old, making it a pretty mature specimen.   We're guessing it was planted shortly after the original owners moved in when the house was built in 2005.  

When we moved in, this island was choked out with stuff.   In front of this butterfly bush was a massive forsythia bush, had to be 8 feet wide - I've never seen one so large.   It was half dead and blocking light, so we removed it.   There was also a tree stump, a couple of other half dead/choked out bushes that we removed/dug up.  The butterfly bush has thrived and branched out.    We planted the Susans; one of my faves.   

I'm guessing it was a wee shrub when it was planted.   The original homeowner just overplanted around it - easy to do when it's all so small.   If you plant one, just make sure it can grow out all around about 5-6 feet, as it will get there eventually!   Hummingbirds, bees, and of course butterflies, all love this thing.  

I prefer looking for dwarf versions of just about everything.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2020)

Butterfly bush...I planted 3 back in the D70 era 



Painted Lady, 180mm Sigma EX macro, flash.


----------



## terri (Jun 18, 2020)

Cool!!   And what a butterfly!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2020)

Great to hear things  are off to such a good start!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2020)

It's a pretty bush, nice pic.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 19, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Butterfly bush...I planted 3 back in the D70 era View attachment 193192
> 
> Painted Lady, 180mm Sigma EX macro, flash.


Exquisite shot of an exquisite subject!


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2020)

I had to resurrect this thread to show how this summer of rain and more moderate temperatures impacted this butterfly bush. Just a quick shot through the window.   

This guy should have petered out by mid-August.   Instead, he kept growing.  All the bright green is new growth, and new growth means more flowering.  We still have hummingbirds around, and they're enjoying everything immensely.

The day lily should also be done by now.  They're late spring/early summer bloomers.  It's almost October.

Oh, and the overturned flower pot is to keep one of the cats out of the black-eyed Susans.  Finn loves to stretch out in there and crushes them - they're still putting out a few blooms, too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice shooting......


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks - just a shot through the kitchen window.   That gives the best angle of the garden.  

Last year at this time, we were in the middle of a heat wave.   It was in the mid-90's F. Through October.     This is better.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Butterfly bush...I planted 3 back in the D70 era View attachment 193192
> 
> Painted Lady, 180mm Sigma EX macro, flash.




Quality.


----------

